

Anonymous-OS - a response from SourceForge - thenextcorner
http://sourceforge.net/blog/anonymous-os-response/

======
paulhauggis
"However, as the day progressed, various security experts have had a chance to
take a look at what’s really in this distribution, and verify that it is
indeed a security risk, and not merely a distribution of security-related
utilities, as the project page implies."

Why are we giving this group any media attention again?

